# [My13] SENSOR DIESEL 163cv DPF REGENERATION is possible?



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

There is no light to indicate when a regeneration happens.

If you watch, you will see a 100-200rpm increase in the idle speed.

Also, if your DIC has an "instant economy" view, you will see that it sits at 3 l/100km when you would expect it to read 0.0, such as when going down hill with your foot off the accelerator pedal.


----------



## robao (Apr 6, 2015)

Good morning / afternoon / evening: D


My intention is to get a 12v signal, indicating that regeneration is underway, to light a led.


I do not have the wiring diagrams of My13, but certainly active consumption the engine control unit to increase the temperature.


Greetings To You!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I know others have wanted this feature as well. I think there is some computer you can hook up to get this information, but as for a 12V signal, that might be hard to get.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## robao (Apr 6, 2015)

thermal glass is not activated during regeneration. But in theory you have to activate any accessory to increase the load / engine temperature.
Greetings To You.


----------

